# WOC -- Naked Honey



## Curly1908 (Apr 19, 2009)

Does anything from this collection interest you?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I only like 2 things:

Queen Bee l/g (mid-tone apricot with multi-dimensional pearl)
Pollinator e/s (mid-tone warm reddened peach with pearl)


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have not really looked much at this collection so right now...I say NO...But swatches always change my mind.


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 19, 2009)

Definately a NO for me


----------



## doomkitteh (Apr 19, 2009)

It sounds the boringest.


----------



## elongreach (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have not really looked much at this collection so right now...I say NO...But swatches always change my mind._

 

The swatch is definitely a must have.  The list of products can give me an idea of what to expect from the collection.  But there is a lot of adding and subtracting once these lovely ladies start receiving the products.  I do like the smell of honey though.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 19, 2009)

I like the promo picture because it reminds me of the Ohio Players Honey Album cover. I may B2M the eyeshadows and lippies. I will have to see the colors and swatch them.


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm interested in the perfumes the most.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 22, 2009)

A lot of people on another forum are interested in this collection and I cannot figure out why! It looks blah... I liked rose romance better than this one... has a lot of wearable colors for me. Style warriors which a lot of folks are amped about is just like "eh" for me too.. Guess I'm weird...


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **fabulosity** 

 
_A lot of people on another forum are interested in this collection and I cannot figure out why! It looks blah... I liked rose romance better than this one... has a lot of wearable colors for me. Style warriors which a lot of folks are amped about is just like "eh" for me too.. Guess I'm weird..._

 

Your not too wierd because I havent been really into any of these collections either. I say that and then buy something, This collection isnt screaming to me anything WOW. i would like to be as excited as everyone else for the style warriors but ehhh for me too.


----------



## TangoMT (Apr 22, 2009)

3rd for me, I think I'm going to pass both Naked Honey and Style Warriors. I'm a little surprised at myself RE: Style Warriors because show me special LE packaging and I'll show you my credit card, but I'm just not feeling the hype on this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Colour Craft on the other hand...I'm practically foaming at the mouth for more MSFs!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 24, 2009)

I can't wait to see what this collection has.  I love nude collections and I always have to wait for the bronzing collections to come out before I can get good nudes.


----------



## Cocopuff (Apr 27, 2009)

The salve is the truth!  I played with it at update and it made my cuticles feel GREAT!  One girl had dreads and she was putting it on the tips and her hair smelled great!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 27, 2009)

^Were there any other products that you really liked?


----------



## Arisone (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm looking forward to getting the salve. The rest is just blah to me.


----------



## Snootus0722 (Apr 28, 2009)

The MA today told me about the body wash and lotions, she says they smell delish. I'm a sucker for that kind of thing. oh boy.


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 28, 2009)

I want both highlights:

Honey Light - A light peachy gold with shimmer 
Golden Nectar - Muted golden tan with gold shimmer


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 28, 2009)

Passing


----------



## MissResha (Apr 28, 2009)

im gonna have to pretend i know nothing about it. my pockets will thank me later.


----------



## kami2hot (Apr 30, 2009)

except for the highlighters, i'm passing on this collection


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 30, 2009)

I am so happy to pass this collection


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 30, 2009)

I am planning on passing on this collection too unless the swatches are to die for..


----------



## yepanotherone (Apr 30, 2009)

i am interested in the body products/perfume. i may get one hi-liter but.....


----------



## rachelkr (May 1, 2009)

Can't wait to see the highlighters.  That will probably be it.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 1, 2009)

I must see this collection first, but I don't think I'll be getting anything.


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 1, 2009)

I want to see the bronzers and the highlighters... *_*  Skin products... eh.  But I also want to smell the perfumes.  I think I love MAC perfumes now...


----------



## yepanotherone (May 3, 2009)

i really want the body products. maybe the perfumes. i need to use up so many body products though.....


----------



## uabiola (May 3, 2009)

I cant believe some ladies are passing on this collection!  This is another one for us brown skin divas, lol...not as great as style warriors will be, but def a great collection for us IMO!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have been going back and forth about this one...I think its one I have to play with. I may B2M for a shadow or a lippie (if I can) and if I just love them...but I feel like I have too many highlighters even though that Golden one looks so pretty and I hear great things about the salve. I am relocating this month and switching jobs so I need to act like I know nothing about it myself!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jun 3, 2009)

I think I want the lipglasses and MAYBE the eyeshadows. I want to see what the perfumes smell like though. And I may try the lotion.


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jun 3, 2009)

i def want all the glosses and eyeshadows

but ill have to test it out myself
or wait for the swatches


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 3, 2009)

Going to wait for swatches.. was interested in the highlighters but since I heard they were just oversprays, the excitement has waned.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Jun 4, 2009)

the only things I really want to check out in this collection are the eyeshadows, even though I really don't need anymore brown, gold, or peachy eyeshadows...I feel like I'm buying the same shadows over and over again


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 4, 2009)

I might get the salve


----------



## elongreach (Jun 4, 2009)

My list as of now is Creme de Miel and the brown one (can't remember the name) e/s.  And buzz l/g.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 5, 2009)

^Buckwheat e/s. I'm kinda interested in this collection. As what Tish said, swatches always change my mind lol


----------



## Prototype83 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm an eyeshadow ho....so I'm definitely getting Pollinator and Creme de Miel.

The Queen Bee l/g looked like a winner too!


----------



## Lapis (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocopuff* 

 
_The salve is the truth!  I played with it at update and it made my cuticles feel GREAT!  One girl had dreads and she was putting it on the tips and her hair smelled great!_

 
hmmm I want the salve but it's not going anywhere near my dreads, I cut 8 inches off for dye/bees wax damage a couple years back, it's too hard to get out of your dreads

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_I'm an eyeshadow ho....so I'm definitely getting Pollinator and Creme de Miel.

The Queen Bee l/g looked like a winner too!_

 
LOL I'm right there with you!
Pollinator and Buckwheat for me, always looking for another brown for a smokey eye, lol, buzz lipgloss and the salve

No body products/perfumes I have enough


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 8, 2009)

I wonder if Buckwheat is similar to Twinks, because that is the first thing that came to mind when I saw it IRL.  

I just want the Highlight Powders.  I have enough coral-mid tone peaches, "black girl browns", and frosty highlighters.


----------



## belle89 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ladies, Naked Honey is up on the MAC site. Products have to be looked up individually though.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am interested in Buckwheat..but for some reason I feel like i can just use NARS galapagos and get the same color...I try and dupe everything too keep from spending money....but I will swatch it and see.


----------



## Lovey99 (Jun 8, 2009)

For me...

Queen Bee l/g
Buzz l/g
Golden Nectar highlight

I think I am going to pass on all of the e/s


----------



## Prototype83 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am scratching Pollinator off my list.  It's supposed to look similar to Paradisco, but have a better texture.  The color dosen't show up that bright on me.  Sucks cause I was looking for a coral....

I'm still looking to get Queen Bee and Buzz is starting to look nice too.  I wonder if I can B2M for one of them?


----------



## Lovey99 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_I am scratching Pollinator off my list.  It's supposed to look similar to Paradisco, but have a better texture.  The color dosen't show up that bright on me.  Sucks cause I was looking for a coral....

I'm still looking to get Queen Bee and Buzz is starting to look nice too.  I wonder if I can B2M for one of them?_

 

They are both on my list.  I did not want Queen Bee, now I am lemming for it after seeing it IRL.  Gorgeous colors!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I must see this collection first, but I don't think I'll be getting anything._

 
It's funny how things change over time.  I ended up getting all of the e/s and Queen Bee and Buzz l/g.  

No highlighters......and I don't think I will bother getting the body products.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 9, 2009)

Is anyone in here getting a highlighter? I like it for the design


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Is anyone in here getting a highlighter? I like it for the design_

 
I pre-ordered both.  I liked then when I swatched them (and yes, I swatched the product under the over spray).  I mean I may change my mind about  the product, but it seems like I am the only one in all of Specktraland that like them (so far).  Oh well, I'm a rebel.


----------



## Sophisto (Jun 10, 2009)

I just went and checked it out. The only thing I left with was Buzz l/g. Heads up it appears to be pretty similar to Ornamental l/g (Ornamental is a bit more reddish). Queen Bee is nice too, I may go back for it. She's a Star just looked like clear gloss with tons of glitter on my pigmented lips. 

None of the eyeshadows grabbed me, pretty dupe-able.

The highlight powders didn't look too great on my NC45 skin (MUFE 173). I despised the perfumes, but I'm not a floral person.

The salve is worth checking out, I may get it during the F&F sale.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 11, 2009)

i've decided to only get one highlighter. glad this collection isn't all that to me, i cant afford it. im saving money for the FF sale lol.


----------



## gabi03 (Jun 12, 2009)

I walked in yesterday to make sure i got my hand salve and i was able to look at some of the stuff. I actually liked some of the eyeshadows (i just started building my neutrals collection 6 years later) and creme de miel was just too pretty, I want to wear it with Buckwheat for a summery eye look. Pollinator has the worst texture, its low color payoff and chalky. And Queen Bee lipgloss is gorgeous as well....i ended up with all three of em.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 12, 2009)

I was thinking of maybe one of the powders and the salve, but 2 days on I'm thinking I'll skip the lot. It looks pretty blah.

Roll on Colour Craft...now you're talking!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't think I am getting the Highlight Powders after all.  They are nice, and give a nice glow, but they remind me of Silvana (NARS) blush which I already own and I would rather have some other NARS blushes right now... So no Naked Honey.  I think this is the 3rd collection I've skipped this year.  Plus I'm skipping Graphic Garden.  I'm on a roll!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I don't think I am getting the Highlight Powders after all.  They are nice, and give a nice glow, but they remind me of Silvana (NARS) blush which I already own and I would rather have some other NARS blushes right now... So no Naked Honey.  I think this is the 3rd collection I've skipped this year.  Plus I'm skipping Graphic Garden.  I'm on a roll!_

 
I, too, have not purchased MAC since HK.  I may get the salve, but otherwise no Honey for me.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_I, too, have not purchased MAC since HK.  I may get the salve, but otherwise no Honey for me._

 
I only got the two BPB's from HK, and one eye shadow from Rose Romance, and I skipped Dame Edna (like everyone else), and Color Ready, plus I'm skipping Naked Honey now.  I only got two items from Sugar Sweet and Style Warriors wasn't even that big for me (one BPB and 3 eye shadows).  I'm hoping I can maintain my composure for Color Craft.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Jun 12, 2009)

oh no at all the bad reviews for pollinator , the swatches looked so pretty . 
i wanna get all three es and thats about it .


----------



## ElleStar04 (Jun 12, 2009)

Passing. I wanted Buzz lipglass but it is so dupe-able.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ElleStar04* 

 
_Passing. I wanted Buzz lipglass but it is so dupe-able._

 
I wanted to buy Buzz but can you tell me a dupe for it? thanks


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 13, 2009)

Well I looked at the highlighters and I wasn't impressed.  I was really excited about something that wasn't WOC specific: the fragrances.  I got Naked Honey (so good!).  I also got Polinator when I found out how good it looks with Dear Cupcake.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jun 13, 2009)

After checking out this collection I'll only be getting Buzz l/g and possibly Africanimal. Nothing else really stood out to me as a must have.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jun 14, 2009)

I B2M'ed for Buckwheat and Pollinator and now I'm sorry. Can I return these even though they were free? They are two of the worst shadows. I tried four different paint pots and they still don't really show up good on my eyes.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't think you can return B2M...but you can sell them in the Clearance Bin .....yeah I got BuckWheat and I like the frost texture...But that is all I am getting from this collection


----------



## Lovey99 (Jun 15, 2009)

I bought more than I anticipated.  I was not looking forward to this collection at all, but ending up liking some of the products.
I B2M 2 lipglosses - Buzz and Queen Bee.  I LOVE Buzz, I may get a backup.
I also bought a salve and 1 backup....great for my dry skin.  It doesn't have much fragrance, which is why I liked it.  I bought the lotion too... very nice sweet summer smell.
I also picked up buckwheat and creme de miel.  I really like the texture of buckwheat.


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 15, 2009)

I went to pick up a Style Warrior makeup bag last Thursday and unfortunately the Macy's counter didn't carry the bags and the SA said that only the stores had them so I decided to check out the Naked Honey collection before I made a trip to the freestanding store. 

Buckwheat was a pretty brown that had gold reflects and it swatched pretty good. The other ones were kinda blah. I was still getting over a cold so I couldn't smell the perfumes, lotion or the salve!! I thought that the lotion, body wash and salve would be bigger but they're soooo teeny tiny and at $18-23 you're just buying it for the packaging!! No mam!!

If any of you guys are interested in buying from this collection, get it with the F&FS and get a discount.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jun 15, 2009)

I picked up:

Buckwheat e/s
Buzz e/s

I love Buzz so much that I got a back-up already.  I love Buckwheat also, I don't have a brown like that and since I don't own many.....I want a backup of that one too!

I ended up passing on Queen Bee, it didn't really show up on me at all.  And Pollinator....shoot, I was upset!  Creme de Miel was very pretty, I may go back for it at another time or B2M.

As for the body products....I'll pass.  I just don't see me paying $18 for a product that does the same thing that cocoa/shea butter do for my skin for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## cindycs (Jun 15, 2009)

i really like the lip glosses but i have to see if they show up well on my skin first


----------



## nursee81 (Jun 15, 2009)

I only picked up the salve and Buzz l/g I was thinking about getting buckwheat but wanted to wait a little.


----------



## KJBarbie (Jun 15, 2009)

I only ordered Buzz and Queen Bee l/g's. 

Nothing else really caught my eye


----------



## Indigowaters (Jun 15, 2009)

I got a few things and did some swatches for you ladies:

YouTube - Naked Honey Haul and Swatches


----------



## ms. kendra (Jun 16, 2009)

I bought Buzz l/g yesterday. I love it! You ladies should try it on.

I'm not really into browns, and it does appear to be pretty dark, but it goes on really sheer. It's like a tannish coral. I like it a lot.
I also want Pollinater.


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 18, 2009)

The e/s were pretty, but I've already got similar colours in my collection.  I did pick up Buzz & Queen Bee.  Buzz is gorgeous.. and Queen Bee will be my replacement for Ola Mango.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 18, 2009)

Not sure if I posted this already but I ended up ordering Buckwheat, Creme de miel and Buzz after I back2mac'ed Queen Bee
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think I'm done with this collection.  I'm gonna pass on Pollinator due to the reviews


----------



## elongreach (Jun 18, 2009)

I did end up with my original 3 items of Creme de Miel, Buckwheat, and Buzz, but I bought Queen Bee as well.  I was watching a MA put Pollinator on my friend and thought it was wack and dupable with paradisco.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 20, 2009)

i got the three shadows, buzz and queen bee lipglass, the naked honey body wash and lotion. so far i love buzz and buckwheat. and the body wash and lotion smell really good. the only issue is that i paid so much for a small tube of that stuff...i'm gonna have to use sparingly!


----------



## damsel (Jun 20, 2009)

i really liked this collection. i only got 4 m/u items though. buzz & queen bee l/g and pollinator & buckwheat e/s. i love everything. buckwheat is to die for. if you love browns you should own it. the texture is fab and the gold specks and shimmer. omg. just gorgeous. i also got the salve. i have yet to use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i really like the packaging.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 20, 2009)

I bought buzz lipglass and the two highlighters. I returned the highlighters because beyond the shimmer overlay, you really can't see it on my skin. Laura Gellar's sculpt and shape is far superior. Buzz is an awesome coral color and underrated. Queen Bee is way too sheer for my pigmented lips and I don't like mac shadows (gasp).


----------



## vuittongirl (Jun 22, 2009)

i only got buzz l/g and the lotion. 

im waiting for these fall collections to come out.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 22, 2009)

Wound up getting nothing. I'd wanted Buckwheat and Pollinator, but Buckwheat seemed blah on me, Pollinator was too light  and ashy, and Creme De Miel is like SO many other colors; way too dupable. The salve was too easily passable as were the fragrances, I wasn't interested in the highlighters from the start, and I've been weaning myself off of lippies because I have way too many sitting unopened.  So, yeah.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Wound up getting nothing. I'd wanted Buckwheat and Pollinator, but Buckwheat seemed blah on me, Pollinator was too light and ashy, and Creme De Miel is like SO many other colors; way too dupable. The salve was too easily passable as were the fragrances, I wasn't interested in the highlighters from the start, and I've been weaning myself off of lippies because I have way too many sitting unopened. So, yeah._

 



I really don't know if I want this? I want a highlight with more of a yellow gold sheen. I seen it in the store but did'nt swatch it. What do you gals think? NW45 for reference


----------



## MAHALO (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ElleStar04* 

 
_Passing. I wanted Buzz lipglass but it is so dupe-able._

 

Do you have any suggestions for Buzz? I swatched it and like it but it's out of stock.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_Do you have any suggestions for Buzz? I swatched it and like it but it's out of stock._

 
An MA told me get rich quick is a dupe for buzz and it's pretty close, but buzz is so gorgeous. The difference is when it's on your lips. Check some online department stores for it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Wound up getting nothing. I'd wanted Buckwheat and Pollinator, but Buckwheat seemed blah on me, Pollinator was too light  and ashy, and Creme De Miel is like SO many other colors; way too dupable. The salve was too easily passable as were the fragrances, I wasn't interested in the highlighters from the start, and I've been weaning myself off of lippies because I have way too many sitting unopened.  So, yeah._

 

Buckwheat looks blah until you put it on. In the crease, it's the most gorgeous thing. It maybe the most beautiful/useful shadow I own. I also got pollinator which isn't the most heavily pigmented, but when used with buckwheat, it's very pretty. It's my fave combo right now especially since I put the most focus on my lips. I still want creme de miel. So mad mac sold out, but I found another place that has it.


----------

